# Durham here we come yeehaw!



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

So who's all heading up to the Durham course on Sunday for the fourth leg of the Seaway?

We'll be bringing the usual crew of misfits... I wonder what's going to happen this time

Cheers,


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Never can tell with you guys.LOL What kind of bow is Bulter shooting this weekend???It is calling for rain again.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DODGE-3D said:


> Never can tell with you guys.LOL What kind of bow is Bulter shooting this weekend???It is calling for rain again.


Well it's not a Z7 magnum Dan He's doing auditions for a new lead as we speak


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Who bought the Z7? That and don't let Andy hold the umbrella:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I believe Mike picked it up bud.

Don't let Andy hold anything period He had a chainsaw in hand on Saturday, can't believe he hadn't put a Bowtech sticker on it


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

The wife and I should be there

I think I am finally ready for a full round of 3-D this year.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

My boys and I will be there.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge,
After 7 solid weeks of work, work and more work, I finally got a chance yesterday to get out to DA and shoot some arrows. It's amazing just how bad one can really suck after not shooting for a while. 
The course was in excellent shape considering all the rain we've had and it should be another great shoot this weekend. The open hill shots on North Course still show no mercy like always especially if you get a nice cross wind blowing up there and the shots are long. You may want to fletch up some skinny arrows for those shots.
If all goes well, I may actually even get to even shoot this Sunday. My daughter is dying to show off her now toy so if your foursome is not booked yet, save a couple of spots.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

The sack full of releases will make an appearance and we have arranged for an even harder target at #3 on the north course just for you Kevin. Hopefully no rain but at least by now we are all accomplished mudders.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mike and I have our room booked already rain or shine....


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Looking forward to a good shoot and some good laughs.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

DssBB said:


> Nuge,
> After 7 solid weeks of work, work and more work, I finally got a chance yesterday to get out to DA and shoot some arrows. It's amazing just how bad one can really suck after not shooting for a while.
> The course was in excellent shape considering all the rain we've had and it should be another great shoot this weekend. The open hill shots on North Course still show no mercy like always especially if you get a nice cross wind blowing up there and the shots are long. You may want to fletch up some skinny arrows for those shots.
> If all goes well, I may actually even get to even shoot this Sunday. My daughter is dying to show off her now toy so if your foursome is not booked yet, save a couple of spots.


Cool! Hope you can make it out Rob! Seven weeks eh? I suck from shot to shot if I had a seven week layoff holy smokes it wouldn't be pretty


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

peregrine82 said:


> The sack full of releases will make an appearance and we have arranged for an even harder target at #3 on the north course just for you Kevin. Hopefully no rain but at least by now we are all accomplished mudders.


Target 3... tryng to remember... is that damned skunk making an appearance again

Yup we're due for a good day of shooting, hopefully the sun will make an appearance on Sunday.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

My DD and I are looking forward to our first 3D shoot at the club this weekend. I think it will be a lot of fun, and maybe I will come home with some arrows left in my quiver LOL! Any tips for a couple of newbies? Cheers Robin


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Nuge the skunk just may make a showing just for you a long with some other interesting shots. LOL


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Buttlers new toy*

Hey Danny...Terry did get a new toy.....AND ITS THE BEST BOW HE HAS EVER HAD he said.
At least he made a good decision this time on the make.....care to guess?
It starts with a B and ends with a H.....sorry guys he has seen the light :shade:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

The way Terry switches bows he could be shooting anything


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> Hey Danny...Terry did get a new toy.....AND ITS THE BEST BOW HE HAS EVER HAD he said.
> At least he made a good decision this time on the make.....care to guess?
> It starts with a B and ends with a H.....sorry guys he has seen the light :shade:
> 
> ...


You starting a pool to see how long this one lasts?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

3--d said:


> Hey Danny...Terry did get a new toy.....AND ITS THE BEST BOW HE HAS EVER HAD he said.
> At least he made a good decision this time on the make.....care to guess?
> It starts with a B and ends with a H.....sorry guys he has seen the light :shade:
> 
> ...


What Blow Hard. LOL


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Too bad he got a new bow already he could have had mine for cheap. The new one shows up tomorrow.

Anyone care to guess what Dave will be shooting now?.....anyone but Nuge

See ya Sunday all


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well...Ican tell you that even if I can't shoot it I should look good doin' it
.................maybe not as good lookin' as Michelle.....................but still lookin' good


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

What did you get Dave???


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the shoot and so are the boys. See you all there.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

For those of you that are coming in from the east exit 401 from Harmony Rd. Proceed up to Howdon Rd. ( not Columbus ). It will look like Harmony ends but it does go though. Turn left on to Howdon to Wilson ( old farm supply store on north east corner ) turn left ( south ) Proceed through gate untill you see our gate a left and you are there.
From the west take Ritson Rd. to Howdon and make a right then another right on to Wilson. Then as above

This is in case the south gate is closed due to wet road.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

For those who are using a GPS, the closest street address to the north gate entrance is 3985 Wilson Rd N, Oshawa.
There will be signs out.


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

see everyone there !


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Targets are set. Everyone is in for a real treat. The course looks beautiful. :smile:


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Wish of could have made it out to help set course but kids have a way of changing plans. Look forward to seeing it all set up.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

0dh3 said:


> Well...Ican tell you that even if I can't shoot it I should look good doin' it
> .................maybe not as good lookin' as Michelle.....................but still lookin' good


She must have been there when you said that...lol 
You always said Tinker was the good lookin one!!!!!! lol

Andy


----------

